# moving to mexico city .



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

ok , i have viewed the forum a few times and i have not seen this question asked . i just returned from my second visit to mexico city , visiting my girlfriend , who is now my fiancee ! i would like to live in mexico city with her and her two teenage daughters , but i was wondering if i would have any problems living there since i kinda of stand out from a crowd ! i am 6'2 , 250 pounds and muscular , also i am a black male . she is born and raised in mexico city ,and is 5'1 , a lot of peoples eyes got big as we rode the metro and went shopping in zona rosa ! we can rent her parents second floor apartment for $200.00 u.s. dollars a month , it is located in villa aragon . some of her family members that i meet say u.s. is better , but i think that it would be easier for me to transition than her and the teenage daughters . sorry for such a long first post , just trying to be detailed . thank you .


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

regwill said:


> ok , i have viewed the forum a few times and i have not seen this question asked . i just returned from my second visit to mexico city , visiting my girlfriend , who is now my fiancee ! i would like to live in mexico city with her and her two teenage daughters , but i was wondering if i would have any problems living there since i kinda of stand out from a crowd ! i am 6'2 , 250 pounds and muscular , also i am a black male . she is born and raised in mexico city ,and is 5'1 , a lot of peoples eyes got big as we rode the metro and went shopping in zona rosa ! we can rent her parents second floor apartment for $200.00 u.s. dollars a month , it is located in villa aragon . some of her family members that i meet say u.s. is better , but i think that it would be easier for me to transition than her and the teenage daughters . sorry for such a long first post , just trying to be detailed . thank you .


Firstly, :welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

Secondly, before planning further, make certain you understand the residency/immigration requirements which were revised last November/December. The regulations cover topics such as permission to live in the country, verifiable monthly income, permission to work, etc.

Thirdly, I can understand that you "stand oout from a crowd." Many expats stand-out. Size and skin tone are probably the reasons you stand-out and I don't doubt you already understand this. No big deal, though, as long as having some people stare at you, just because you're different, doesn't bother you.

Fourthly, a "transition" can be quite difficult if you don't: have the ability to understand and speak Spanish; easily adapt to new and different cultures; have a job which pays an amount sufficient to maintain the lifestyle you want to live.

This sounds like a great opportunity, but living in Mexico, and the D.F. is certainly much different than visiting short-term or on vacation. Transitional anxiety is oftentimes difficult to overcome. Best of luck with your investigation of these possibilities.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=regwill;1227844]ok , i have viewed the forum a few times and i have not seen this question asked . i just returned from my second visit to mexico city , visiting my girlfriend , who is now my fiancee ! i would like to live in mexico city with her and her two teenage daughters , but i was wondering if i would have any problems living there since i kinda of stand out from a crowd ! i am 6'2 , 250 pounds and muscular , also i am a black male . she is born and raised in mexico city ,and is 5'1 , a lot of peoples eyes got big as we rode the metro and went shopping in zona rosa ! we can rent her parents second floor apartment for $200.00 u.s. dollars a month , it is located in villa aragon . some of her family members that i meet say u.s. is better , but i think that it would be easier for me to transition than her and the teenage daughters . sorry for such a long first post , just trying to be detailed . thank you .[/QUOTE]_

Funny thing, regwill; I just got off the phone with my wife who is in Mexico City on business and being inconvenienced by the massive anarchist riots going on there at present but since the city is already normally anarchic it´s hard to tell why anarchiists would riot in the first place. A great place to live if you are young and adventurous enough to take such a massive urban conglomeration. My wife grew up in Paris and I also lived there for quite some time and, when we were young, we loved living there and, later, San Francisco so big cities appeal to us but now that we are old goobers we stick, residentially speaking, to such places as Lake Chapala and the Chiapas Highlands and only visit places such as Paris and DF on occasion although we never fail to love being in both turbulent urban zones. 

You say you are a large black male marrying a Mexican woman but you did not mention her racial profile so I presume you mean to infer that she is not of African heritage or mixed African heritage (a not unusual racial profile in the nearby Costa Chica in Guerrero State) so you think perhaps that , as a couple, you might stand out awkwardly and some of your Mexican acquaintances are taking the stance that the U.S. would better suit you as a couple. That is not an unusual stance for many Mexican people to take in general for all sorts of reasons but I wouldn´t take that seriously if I were you. I am from the United States and have lived down here for over 12 years and will say that interracial couples or tall, muscular black males, as you describe yourself, are not commonplace as part of the urban crowd but, while people may sometimes seem taken aback when they cross your path, I don´t think that reflects any hostility - simply human curiosity. 

Mexico City does not strike me as a place where people will feel in any way hostile to you or your wife as an interracial couple. I can´t think of a better urban environment in which to live under your circumstances and would never choose the United States as a preferred social environment. If people glance at you awkwardly, just remember that I, an anglo from Alabama and my wife of many years, a basquez from France, live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas which is a place with many serious racial issues among the indigenous, mestizo and creole people and even if we lived there a thousand years, we would never be "of" there but love the place even if we are occasionally the objects of curiosity. 

I say move to DF and enjoy yourself. If anyone disdains you, you are a big guy - slap them silly. (Just kidding, of course)

The thing I would worry about is renting from your in-laws. That takes guts.


----------



## Alyssa_petropoulos (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow congrats! That's amazing! I also have a boyfriend who lives in Mexico City that I go to visit often. I fell in love with the place and am planning on moving there aswell. I think yes of course you will stand out cause I stand out and I am only 6 feet but it never seems to be a problem just lots of looks. Just need to be careful but other than that I don't see the problem


----------

